# بحكم القضاء.. ''المواقع الإباحية'' ممنوعه في مصر



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

*
 نشرت بتاريخ - الاربعاء,28 مارس , 2012 -18:15 


قضت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإداري برئاسة المستشار علي فكري، بحجب جميع ''المواقع الإباحية'' على شبكة الإنترنت بمصر وإلزام وزير الاتصالات ورئيس الجهاز القومي لتنظيم الاتصالات بحجبها، وذلك في الدعوى المقامة من عبدالعزيز إبراهيم عرابي، المحامي، ضد رئيس الوزراء ووزير الاتصالات و التي تطالب بحجب المواقع الاباحية من شبكة الانترنت .

وأكد المستشار محمد حسن، رئيس المكتب الفني لمجلس الدولة، في حيثيات الحكم أن الدخول علي المواقع الإباحية يؤدي إلى هدم جميع أخلاقيات المجتمع، وأشار إلى أن الدستور كفل حرية التعبير وأن الدستور أكد على ضرورة ألا تنحصر حرية التعبير في مصادر بذاتها، بل قصد أن تترامى آفاقها وأن تتعدد مواردها، إلا من الأغلال أو القيود التي تفرزها تقاليد المجتمع وقيمه وثوابته .

وأضاف حسن 'بحسب أن الحريات والحقوق العامة ليست حريات وحقوق مطلقة وإنما مقيدة بالحفاظ على الطابع الأصيل للأسرة التي هي أساس المجتمع والتي قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية والتزام الدول والمجتمع بمراعاة المستوى الرفيع للتربية الدينية والقيم الخلقية والوطنية والتراث الحقيقي للشعب والآداب العامة'.

كانت محكمة القضاء الإداري أصدرت قبل حين قرارا بعدم حجب المواقع الإباحية لرفعها من شخص غير ذي صفة.
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (28 مارس 2012)

*قرار صائب
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> *قرار صائب
> *



*المهم التنفيذ .....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
بجد الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه

يعني خلاص كل مشاكل البلد اتحلت وكان فاضل 
مشكله المواقع دي

طب واللي في العقول والافكار هايحجبوها ازاي ؟

الواحد الاول ينطف من جوه عشان يظهر من بره
ودول ماشيين خلف خلاف
رحمتك يارب


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مارس 2012)

قرار فاشل !


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

عقول فارغة
تحارب شكليات ليست الا وتتغاضى عن ما يؤرق المواطن بالفعل


----------



## sam176 (28 مارس 2012)

المشكله ان لو ده اتنفذ هتكون بدايه لحجب مواقع اخرى بدايه بموقعنا هذا
انا ضد حجب اى شئ فنحن هنا بالغرب لا شئ ممنوع و مع هذا انا و الكثيرين فى هذا الموقع وليس مواقع الخطيه و يمكننا الذهاب الى اماكن الخطيه و رغم هذا نذهب للكنائس  
المشكله هى الاخلاق و ليس المنع لان هذا المنع يكون ظاهره خير و باطنه شرا فطبعا سيمنعوا المواقع الاباحيه ومعها المواقع المسيحيه و طبعا اباحةالمواقع الوهابيه الظلاميه التى هى اشر
فعلى الاقل من يذهب الى  المواقع الاباحيه يضر نفسه اما من يذهب الى  الوهابيه الظلاميه فهو قد يضر العشرات من يقتلهم معه حينما يفجر نفسه
عموما انا مع حرية الانسان التى خلقها الله له ليختار   و ليتحمل النتيجه مع وضع القيود الحمائيه لحماية الاطفال ممن ليس لهم القدره على االتمييز


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مارس 2012)

*مقالوش الحجب دا هايبتدى من امتى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2012)

*لقد اصدرنا نحن اعظم محاكم الكون 
بشفاء المريض في الحال

 بس انت مفيش في ايدك شفاء مريض 
بس تقدر تساعد في علاجه 


حاولوا تعيدوا تربيه النشئ بشي من العقلانيه 
مش تحجبوا عنهم الهوا 

علي العموم البروكسي مخلاش محجوب 
*​


----------



## fouad78 (28 مارس 2012)

التنشئة الصحيحة هي وحدها الكفيلة بمنع الإنسان عن زيارة هذه المواقع
وعلى فكرة جميع القرارات المتطرفة ستكون نتيجتها عكسية
​


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2012)

قرار سطحى جدا ونزير بؤس
من قبل ما يظهر النت اساسا واللى عايز يعمل حاجة بيعملها , سديهات بقا وفضائيات وشرايط ومزيد من الكبت والتحرش
الحل بأصلاح التعليم والأختلاط الصحى وهيهات بوجود ثقافة النقاب والحجاب وكل صور التفكير الجنسى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 مارس 2012)

قريت مرة كريكاتير كان جايبين ست ببتتكلم فى التليفون وقالت قرار كويس خلوا الشباب تسيب النت الا كام مقطع علينا رزقنا ههههههه يعنى الا عاوز يغلت هيغلت  مش هيستنى شبكه الانترنت فى حاجه ممممممم ربنا يسترررر


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مارس 2012)

المشكلة مش فى المواقع المشكلة فى العقووول

وبعد شوية هيبدوأ بقى يحجبوا مواقعنا قناة الحياة المنتديات الدينية


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

فعلا فكر عقيم وتخلف 
هل الحجب هو الحل
يا عينى عليكى يا مصر لما تكون دى عقول اللى عاوزة تحكمك


----------



## antonius (28 مارس 2012)

قرار خطير جداً...!
لان بعدها مواقع الغناء, و المواقع التي "تسيء للاسلام"!!


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مارس 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

*تعودنا على توفير أحتياجاتنا وقت الأزمات وقبلها ....*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*كله يشتغل داون لوود ياجماعة .....*


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الدخول علي المواقع الإباحية يؤدي إلى هدم جميع أخلاقيات المجتمع
> *


*
لوووول 
دول بيتكلمو على انهى بلد دول يا رجالة ؟؟ انهى مجتمع ده ؟؟؟
من انتم من انتم :smil8:... قد تندمون قد تندمون :crazy_pil*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *لوووول *
> *دول بيتكلمو على انهى بلد دول يا رجالة ؟؟ انهى مجتمع ده ؟؟؟*


*بيتكلموا عن الصين " إن شاء الله " ...*


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بيتكلموا عن الصين " إن شاء الله " ...*


*
ما بلاش الصين و بناتها اللى بيعيطوا دول على الفاضى و على المليان :heat:, متقلبش المواجع يا برنس *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *ما بلاش الصين و بناتها اللى بيعيطوا دول على الفاضى و على المليان :heat:, متقلبش المواجع يا برنس *


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*وعرفت منين .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنا اللى برنس برضه ؟!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *وعرفت منين .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أنا اللى برنس برضه ؟!!*



*:t9::t9::t9::t9:
للاسف فاهمكم 
*​


----------



## چاكس (28 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *وعرفت منين .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أنا اللى برنس برضه ؟!!*



*يعنى اهو شوية شقاوة كده 
كل البنات بتحبك كل البنات حلوين يا ريس *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2012)

*هتقضوها كدة هييجى أستاذنا صوت ( يحجب ) التوبيك ده ....*
*ولا طولنا بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مارس 2012)

*



ولا طولنا بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن 
...

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه لازم بالعكس*


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2012)

يعنى مفيش يوتيب ولا فيسبوك ولا تويتر !!! 
كل الحاجات دى ممكن تجيب منها حاجات اباحية


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 مارس 2012)

السعودية طبقت هذا من قبل - ومن نتائج المجتمع فيه أنحلال اخلاقي بشكل كبير - والحلول كانت السفر الى تركيا واوروبا ولبنان والمغرب "والبعض" الى ايران - لاسباب نعرفها جميعاً - اما على صعيد اخر فهذا خبر يوضح ما يحدث هناك:

http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=43&article=616803&issueno=11823


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


*ههههههههههههه*

*أسل أسل أسل :99:*​


----------



## zama (29 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

هههههه

بصدق رجعية ، 

دا فن لأنه يُهذب فكرة تجييش العاطفة الحيوانية ، ينمي الحس ، و هيضيعوا نجوم بـ عالم الـ porn star ، 

هيدفنوا الموهبة لدي الطلائع ..

==

برأئ اللمبي يا إما يوفروا الكولا أو يعملوا ساندويتشات حلاوة بالقشطة ..

==

بصراحة خبر غير لطيف جداً ، الوضع الأقتصادي متدهور للغاية و في ناس رايقة جداً للكلام 

الممتاز دا و تعمل علي إزدراءه ، فساد ..

==

دا أكيد تاجر أسطوانات غير سوي ، عايز يلغي الدعم المجاني ، أو صحفي فاشل عايز يبيع مجلات 

صفرا ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*هل الأراء الرافضة لحجب المواقع الإباحية لها مرجعية مسيحية أم هى أراء شخصية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## چاكس (29 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل الأراء الرافضة لحجب المواقع الإباحية لها مرجعية مسيحية أم هى أراء شخصية ؟؟؟؟*



*سيدى الفاضل ، الصح صح و لو جبت كل كتب العالم و كل علماء العالم ليقنعوك انه خطأ ، الاخلاق هى الاخلاق و لكنها تختلف من واحد الى اخر حسب ظروف النشأة ، مثلا انا وجدت الناس كلها غدا بتسرق فقلت اشمعنا اسرق انا كمان ، هنا التربية و الاخلاق هما اللى هيحركونى ، انا متربى على الامانة و لو حتى مفيش حد شايفنى انا مش هسرق ، نطبق ده مثلا على المواقع الاباحية ، انا مفيش حد بيمنعنى من حاجة انا عايزها ، و مفيش كمان رقيب عليا ، فهل افعل ذلك و اشاهد المواقع الاباحية ؟؟ الاجابة المنطقية ان الممنوع مرغوب و ان انا اقدر اعمل كده ، لكن انا دايما بسأل نفسى سؤال مهم و ليه و أيه و بأيه .
ليه هتفرج على حاجة زى دى ؟
أيه اللى هستفيده من حاجة زى دى ؟
بأيه هضحى فى اللحظة دى عشان حاجة زى دى ؟

ما علينا من كل الرغى بتاعى ده , لا اعتقد ان كتاب واحد من الكتب السماوية اباح اوصرح بحاجة زى دى , يعنى الكتب كلها عرضت لنا سيرة الانبياء بما فيها من اخطاء و ايجابيات لغرض التعلم مش التقليد الاعمى و خلاص .
ده ميمنعش اننا بنغلط و هنفضل نغلط و المشكلة فى التربية و الاخلاق و ليس الفرض و الحجب .
التوعية و الثقافة يجب ان يتواجدا قبل كل شئ ثم لا مانع ان تضع قواعد يلتزم بها الجميع و لكن لا تفرض على احد ما لا تقدر ان تعالج اسبابه ، لأن بهذا انت ضعيف تعتمد على النتائج دون دراسة ظروفها ،،، بالطبع هذا لا ينفى ان لكل قاعدة شواذ .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*شكرا ليبرالى ... على وجهة نظرك الليبرالية .... أنتظر اجابة الرافضين من المسيحيين *


----------



## SALVATION (29 مارس 2012)

دى مصيبة سودة 
لانها مش هتغير افكار الناس دى هتزيد من افكرهم بس المرة دى هيبقى 
فى الواقع وقضايا التحرش والاغتصاب هتزيد​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> دى مصيبة سودة
> لانها مش هتغير افكار الناس دى هتزيد من افكرهم بس المرة دى هيبقى
> فى الواقع وقضايا التحرش والاغتصاب هتزيد​



*هل وجود الواقع الإباحية قلل من قضايا التحرش والأغتصاب ...؟؟؟

ما الرأى الكتابى لهذه القضية ؟؟؟ *


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2012)

*طيب بدل ما يحجبوا المواقع طيب ما ينقبوها !!
طيب و هيعملوا ايه في الدش و حاجات كتير ( مش عايز افتح عين حد ):59:
*


----------



## Critic (29 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل الأراء الرافضة لحجب المواقع الإباحية لها مرجعية مسيحية أم هى أراء شخصية ؟؟؟؟*


شخصيا لا اجسر ان اجعل رأيى هو المسيحية
لتعتبره رأيى الشخصى , اننى اراه غير مخالف للمسيحية
الحجب والتحريم اسلوب ناموس العبودية , اسلوب التعامل مع اطفال روحيين , وارى ان حجب المواقع الاباحية او اى حجب اخر يعيدنا لوضع العبودية وعدم النضج , قيمة عدم التحريم اننا كنا احرار لنرفض مشاهدة تلك المواقع على الرغم من وجودها , الآن اى جهاد لنا فى ظل عبوديتنا ؟!! سنصبح كالمسلين عبيد ب "حرام" و " ممنوع" ولسنا بعد "احرار" ب "لا يليق" !
هذا فى رأيى على المستوى الروحى

اما على المستوى المدنى وهذا اهم لاننا نتحدث عن سياسة وثقافة دولة مدنية فهذا نزير شؤم عن سطحية تفكير القائمين على الامر , تأكد انهم سيفعلوا بالمثل مع كل ما يروه"اباحى" من وجهة نظرهم , فتماما كما ان شعر المراة ووجهها "اباحى" و"المواقع اباحية" تاكد انهم سيزحفوا على "الفن" كالباليه وغيره و "الرياضة" التى لا تروقهم ك "السباحة" للفتيات وغيره

اما عن نتائج هذا على سلوك الشارع فحدث ولا حرج , يحتاج الامر الى اخصائيين اجتماعيين ليخبروك نتائج هذه السياسة , بل لا يحتاج ! انظر بنفسك للشارع المصرى نتيجة اتباعه لثقافة الكبت طوال الثلاثين سنة الماضية !!!

على مستوى عملى
القمع ليس حلا , ثمة الف طريقة لفتح المواقع المحجوبة ! , وثمة الف طريقة اخرى للحصول على مواد اباحية بدون لا نت ولا يحزنون !
ومن ناحية اخرى لا يمكن ان نتجاهل القانون النفسى "الممنوع مرغوب" , سيصبح الاقبال على المواد الاباحية اكبر واكبر بتحريمها !  وسيتفنن الشاب فى كسر الممنوع , ولك فى انتشار الدعارة فى البلاد العربية التى تتبع نفس السياسة دليلا على صحة كلامى

تقبل احترامى استاذى الغالى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *سيدى الفاضل ، الصح صح و لو جبت كل كتب العالم و كل علماء العالم ليقنعوك انه خطأ ، الاخلاق هى الاخلاق و لكنها تختلف من واحد الى اخر حسب ظروف النشأة ، مثلا انا وجدت الناس كلها غدا بتسرق فقلت اشمعنا اسرق انا كمان ، هنا التربية و الاخلاق هما اللى هيحركونى ، انا متربى على الامانة و لو حتى مفيش حد شايفنى انا مش هسرق ، نطبق ده مثلا على المواقع الاباحية ، انا مفيش حد بيمنعنى من حاجة انا عايزها ، و مفيش كمان رقيب عليا ، فهل افعل ذلك و اشاهد المواقع الاباحية ؟؟ الاجابة المنطقية ان الممنوع مرغوب و ان انا اقدر اعمل كده ، لكن انا دايما بسأل نفسى سؤال مهم و ليه و أيه و بأيه .*
> *ليه هتفرج على حاجة زى دى ؟*
> *أيه اللى هستفيده من حاجة زى دى ؟*
> *بأيه هضحى فى اللحظة دى عشان حاجة زى دى ؟*
> ...


*ههههههههههه والله كلامك حكم *

*اذا طبقا لكلام الليبرالى فانا انادى بالاتى :*​*1 - اطلاق بيع الحشيش و الافيون و كافة انواع المخدرات .. لان المرجعية هنا هى الاخلاق .. ومن اشترى لن يضر الا نفسه*

*2 - اطلاق التراخيص بالسلاح النارى لمن يريد*
*3 - اطلاق حرية الفكر و الابداع و النقد اللاذع للاديان*
*4 - اطلاق حرية الفن بدون رقابة .. واباحة المشاهد الممنوعة*
*5 - الخ الخ*​
*وهنا لن يلجأ لهذا من كان عنده اخلاق *

*ففى هذا الزمن القصير من كثرة انشغالنا*
*بلقمة العيش .. فكيف يحمى الاباء الابناء*
*من زله قد تكون نهاية طريق او انحراف عنه بلا رجعة .. *
*يارب ارحمنا *​


----------



## تيمو (29 مارس 2012)

*قرار صائب يتناسب مع المزاج العام للمجتمع المصري المتدين بشقيه المسيحي والمسلم ، أرى أن المظلوم الوحيد هم الليبراليين والملحدين واللادينين ... 

ولا يحق لأي أحد الإعتراض على هذا القرار الذي يتناسب ويتماشى مع العادات والتقاليد السائدة 

*


----------



## چاكس (29 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ههههههههههه والله كلامك حكم *
> 
> *اذا طبقا لكلام الليبرالى فانا انادى بالاتى :*​*1 - اطلاق بيع الحشيش و الافيون و كافة انواع المخدرات .. لان المرجعية هنا هى الاخلاق .. ومن اشترى لن يضر الا نفسه*
> 
> ...



*شكرا على هذا الاطراء 
لكن لو قريت كلامى مكنتش هتقول كده , عارف ليه لأن انا نسيت اننا نتحدث عن دولة من الدول المتخلفة (دول العالم الثالث ) سمعت عنهم ؟؟ ما علينا ، عارف الدول المتخلفة دى بتعمل ايه , بتفضل تقول ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا يا رب 
و النبى يا رب اصلح حالنا ، بس كده هو ده اللى بتعمله الدول دى .
اما الدول المتقدمة (سمعت عنهم حضرتك ؟) بتعمل زى الكلام اللى انا قلته ، بيس يا مان .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *اما الدول المتقدمة (سمعت عنهم حضرتك ؟) بتعمل زى الكلام اللى انا قلته ، بيس يا مان .*


*طبعا سمعت عنها .. فى الارهاب و الكباب*
*"فى اوروبا و الدول المتغدمة" مش محتاجين*
*مواقع زى دى .. لان هناك "احلى من الشرف مافيش" يا اه يا اه  واحترامى الكامل لوجهة نظرك :mus25:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل الأراء الرافضة لحجب المواقع الإباحية لها مرجعية مسيحية أم هى أراء شخصية ؟؟؟؟*




اكيد رفضى ملوش علاقه بالمسيحيه اطلاقاً


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل وجود الواقع الإباحية قلل من قضايا التحرش والأغتصاب ...؟؟؟*
> 
> *ما الرأى الكتابى لهذه القضية ؟؟؟ *


*منقول*
=========
*إن نظرة قبيحة تشعل الشهوة في قلب الإنسان. وآه كم من أبطال في الإيمان أسقطتهم عيونهم في خطية الزنا الحرفي (قض 16: 1 ؛ 2صم11: 2-4)، لكن أضعافهم مرات بلا عدد أسقطتهم عيونهم في خطية زنا القلب! فالعين هي مدخل القلب، والقلب منه مخارج الحياة (أم 4: 23 )!! *
*لتوضيح ذلك، لنأخذ مثلاً أيوب البار. إنه يقول في البداية "عهداً قطعت لعينيَّ، فكيف أتطلع في عذراء؟"، ثم يستطرد قائلاً: "إن حادت خطواتي عن الطريق، وذهب قلبي وراء عينيَّ"، من ثم يختم المسلسل الرهيب بالقول: "إن غوى قلبي على امرأة، أو كَمَنت على باب قريبي" (أي 31: 1 ،7،9). ونحن نعرف أن أيوب لم يقع في هذه الخطية البشعة، والتي يقول عنها إنها رذيلة، وإثم يعرِّض للقضاء، كما ويصفها بأنها نار تأكل حتى إلى الهلاك وتستأصل كل محصوله (أي 31: 11 ،12). لكن ما سر عدم وقوع أيوب في هذه الخطية؟ السر أنه منعها من المنبع. فهو يوضح أن قلبه لم يُغوَ. ولماذا لم يُغوَ قلبه؟ لأن قلبه لم يذهب وراء عينيه، وذلك لأنه قطع العهد لعينيه أن لا يتطلع في عذراء! *
*ونلاحظ أن الرب هنا لم يَقُل مَنْ ينظر إلى امرأة فقد تُسبب له تلك النظرة الوقوع في خطية الزنا، بل إن هذه النظرة هي نوع من الزنا. لقد وقع صاحبنا في هذه الخطية المرذولة فعلاً. وما أخطر هذا! وما أبشع هذه الخطية في نظر الله (1كو 6: 9 ،10؛ أف5: 3،5،6؛ 1تس4: 3-8؛ عب13: 4).* ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مارس 2012)

انا مع منع المواقع الاباحية لانها تدمر الشباب  وتجعلهم يلجا البعض منهم الى ممارسة الزيلة او الاغتصاب


----------



## sam176 (29 مارس 2012)

*انا مومن بالحريه و اعتقد ان الله من البدايه اختار لنا الحريه

 ان المشكلة ليست ابدا مع من يظن انه يملك الحقيقه المطلقه فهذا هو اساس الايمان و نحن نظن ان ايماننا المسيحى هو الحقيقه المطلقه و كذلك كل المؤمنين باى دين 
المشكله الحقيقيه هى عندما نفرض او نحاول فرض تلك الحقيقه على الاخرين ونحدد لهم ابعادها و حدودها
خاصة ان كل منا يظن انه يملكها خاصة امثال ابن لادن وبن باز بن تيميه وحتى مارتن لوثر و كالفن وسميث و هتلرو طبعها لنا فى محمدبن  ابيه  نبى الاسلام خير اسوه ممن يفرضون على البشر بالقوه ما يجب و ما لايجب

مع الاعتبار انه حتى قناعتنا نحن تختلف من وقت لاخر و حتى طبقا لقربنا وبعدنا من مصادر قناعتنا

فحينما نعطى الحق لاحد بالمنع و تقرير ما يجب و مالا يجب نفتح باب للدكتاتوريه التى حتى الله لم يمارس هذا المنع معنا
لو تحقق هذا ونجحوا فى تطبيقه ستكون سابقه لمتتاليه بعهدها 
الحقيقه انى لا استطيع ايجاد مبرر واحد للدفاع عن الحجب واى حجب لاى شئ الا للاطفال لحمايتهم لان ليس لديهم التمييز بعد 
*


----------



## noraa (29 مارس 2012)

اوتفكروا هتعملوا قضية للدش والقنوات اللى على الدش وتتفكروا ان او لشباب اللى فى مصر مش هيعرف يجيب افلام اباحية متهيالى التربية والنشاء اصوب قرار وبعدين يا سدى الفاضضضضل الممنوع مرغوب


----------



## sam176 (29 مارس 2012)

طبعا والاهم ان المنع ده لو طبق فهو بداية الدولة الدينيه اللى لا اظن اى مننا يريد العيش فيها الا طبعا اعضاء المطاوعه 
اما المسيحيه فى مصر فهى   لم تتدخل ابدا فى تلك الامور بل العكس فتحت مدرسة الاسكندرية للرد على الفكر المنحرف بالفكر  المقابل و ليس بالمنع 

و حتى استخدام الحرمان ضد المهرقطين الذين هم اشر من المنحلين لم يشمل اى منع  مادى بل كان منع بسلطه روحيه اخلاقيه


----------



## emad62 (29 مارس 2012)

*كدابين انا لسه داخل على موقع اخوان اون لاين*
*الموقع شغال زى الفل*​


----------



## Koptisch (29 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *منقول*
> =========
> *إن نظرة قبيحة تشعل الشهوة في قلب الإنسان. وآه كم من أبطال في الإيمان أسقطتهم عيونهم في خطية الزنا الحرفي (قض 16: 1 ؛ 2صم11: 2-4)، لكن أضعافهم مرات بلا عدد أسقطتهم عيونهم في خطية زنا القلب! فالعين هي مدخل القلب، والقلب منه مخارج الحياة (أم 4: 23 )!! *
> *لتوضيح ذلك، لنأخذ مثلاً أيوب البار. إنه يقول في البداية "عهداً قطعت لعينيَّ، فكيف أتطلع في عذراء؟"، ثم يستطرد قائلاً: "إن حادت خطواتي عن الطريق، وذهب قلبي وراء عينيَّ"، من ثم يختم المسلسل الرهيب بالقول: "إن غوى قلبي على امرأة، أو كَمَنت على باب قريبي" (أي 31: 1 ،7،9). ونحن نعرف أن أيوب لم يقع في هذه الخطية البشعة، والتي يقول عنها إنها رذيلة، وإثم يعرِّض للقضاء، كما ويصفها بأنها نار تأكل حتى إلى الهلاك وتستأصل كل محصوله (أي 31: 11 ،12). لكن ما سر عدم وقوع أيوب في هذه الخطية؟ السر أنه منعها من المنبع. فهو يوضح أن قلبه لم يُغوَ. ولماذا لم يُغوَ قلبه؟ لأن قلبه لم يذهب وراء عينيه، وذلك لأنه قطع العهد لعينيه أن لا يتطلع في عذراء! *
> *ونلاحظ أن الرب هنا لم يَقُل مَنْ ينظر إلى امرأة فقد تُسبب له تلك النظرة الوقوع في خطية الزنا، بل إن هذه النظرة هي نوع من الزنا. لقد وقع صاحبنا في هذه الخطية المرذولة فعلاً. وما أخطر هذا! وما أبشع هذه الخطية في نظر الله (1كو 6: 9 ،10؛ أف5: 3،5،6؛ 1تس4: 3-8؛ عب13: 4).* ​


prince :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## emad62 (29 مارس 2012)

*الاخوه الاحباء*
*تعالوا نفكر مع بعض شويه*
*هل منع هذه المواقع اجباريا يمنع *
*الرزيله*
*هل منع هذه المواقع يؤدى اى صلاح المجتمع*
*طبعا  لا تفكروا فى اى مع بقائها*
*بس تعالوا نشوف *
*اخوننا فى مجلس الشعب عملوا كده ليه*
*انها فرقعه *
*انها عمليه الهاء للناس *
*وقطع السنتهم وشل تفكرهم لعدم التفكير فى الموضيع الجاريه*
*ازمه البنزين والسولار والدستور*
*وتعديل حياه المجتمع عامه*

*كل من مع بقاء هذه المواقع فاجر كافر حل حرقه *
*وكل من ضد هذه المواقع مسلم شريف*
*يراعى شرع الله*
*الاخوان والسلفيون فى ورطه*
*اداره البلد اكبر منهم*
*النهارده منعوا المواقع *
*وصار جدال*
*لما تظهر ازمه جديده *
*نمنع الخمور*
*ونعم بعدها ازمه*
*نمنع السياحه*
*لكن حد يقدر منهم يقرب للحشيش *
*اتحدى*

*وبعدها نعمل جدال *
*مش قادرين نمنع الخمر عشان السياحه*
*يبقى الحل نبيح الحشيش*
*ونفضل بين الحشيش والخمره والمواقع الاباحيه *
*والاخوان يسرقون البلاد*​


----------



## geegoo (30 مارس 2012)

أحاول محاورة الأفكار التي يتبناها من يرفض ..
أول ما تكرر بشكل ملفت القاعدة التي تقول
" الممنوع مرغوب "
لذا فأنا أسأل ..
هل اتاحة هذه المواقع قلل من الاقبال عليها ؟؟
هل من يتبني هذه المقولة يحس بالرغبة في كل ممنوع ؟؟ 
يعني هل ترغبون في المخدرات أو الحشيش مثلا ؟؟
و اذا كانت الاجابة بالنفي ... و هذا طبيعي .. 
*فلماذا تتبني قاعدة أنت أول من هدمها ...*
​
أنتم تتكلمون عن عقولكم الناضجة التي ترفض مثل هذا القيد ...
ماذا عن الفضول الجنسي لابنك أو ابنتك بعد سنوات من الآن ...
تخيلهم في بدايات المراهقة الثائرة ....
*هل تقبل أن تكون تلك المواقع متاحة لهم في غفلة منك ؟؟
أو في لحظة ضعف منهم ؟؟؟ 
*​
هل تعلمون كم الأفكار السلبية التي تبثها تلك المواقع عن العلاقة الجنسية ؟؟
هل تعلمون مدي تأثيرها النفسي الهدام علي العلاقة الزوجية ؟؟

و هنا أربط بين الجملة الاولي " الممنوع مرغوب " و بين الجملة التي تلتها في التكرار و هي " الكبت الجنسي "

هل هناك حرية جنسية أكثر من التي في أمريكا ؟؟
هل تعلمون أنه في 2003 صدرت دراسة مفادها أن نصف حالات الطلاق ترجع لارتباط أحد الزوجين بالمواقع الاباحية علي النت و عزوفه عن العلاقة الزوجية أو انحرافه في ممارستها ؟؟؟

http://www.safefamilies.org/sfStats.php

و بذكر الحرية المزعومة ...
هل تعلمون أن النيوزويك أطلقت تحذيرا من أنتشار " *ادمان الجنس* " في أمريكا و أسمته " *الوباء القومي* "
و أن السبب الأول وراء انتشاره هو " المواقع الاباحية " و التي أخذت حريتها ظنا بأنها ستقود لمزيد من العلاقات الطبيعية و انتهي الامر الي ادمان جنسي مرتبط بالانترنت و الواقع الافتراضي !!!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ans-diagnosed-sex-addicts-record-numbers.html

سامحوني علي الاطالة و لكن ...
هل سنرفض ما يمنع ضررا أو يحمي انسانا من الهلاك 
و نرفض ما يتماشي مع ديانتنا 
فقط لأنه جاء ممن يختلفون عنا في الدين أو الفكر ؟؟
هل ستكون صورة المسيحية هي الصورة السليمة اذا انبرينا عن الدفاع عن حرية استخدام المواقع الاباحية ؟؟

سامحوني جميعكم لو جاء بمشاركتي ما يضايق أحدكم ...
سلام و نعمة ....


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *منقول*
> =========
> *إن نظرة قبيحة تشعل الشهوة في قلب الإنسان. وآه كم من أبطال في الإيمان أسقطتهم عيونهم في خطية الزنا الحرفي (قض 16: 1 ؛ 2صم11: 2-4)، لكن أضعافهم مرات بلا عدد أسقطتهم عيونهم في خطية زنا القلب! فالعين هي مدخل القلب، والقلب منه مخارج الحياة (أم 4: 23 )!! *​*لتوضيح ذلك، لنأخذ مثلاً أيوب البار. إنه يقول في البداية "عهداً قطعت لعينيَّ، فكيف أتطلع في عذراء؟"، ثم يستطرد قائلاً: "إن حادت خطواتي عن الطريق، وذهب قلبي وراء عينيَّ"، من ثم يختم المسلسل الرهيب بالقول: "إن غوى قلبي على امرأة، أو كَمَنت على باب قريبي" (أي 31: 1 ،7،9). ونحن نعرف أن أيوب لم يقع في هذه الخطية البشعة، والتي يقول عنها إنها رذيلة، وإثم يعرِّض للقضاء، كما ويصفها بأنها نار تأكل حتى إلى الهلاك وتستأصل كل محصوله (أي 31: 11 ،12). لكن ما سر عدم وقوع أيوب في هذه الخطية؟ السر أنه منعها من المنبع. فهو يوضح أن قلبه لم يُغوَ. ولماذا لم يُغوَ قلبه؟ لأن قلبه لم يذهب وراء عينيه، وذلك لأنه قطع العهد لعينيه أن لا يتطلع في عذراء! *
> 
> *ونلاحظ أن الرب هنا لم يَقُل مَنْ ينظر إلى امرأة فقد تُسبب له تلك النظرة الوقوع في خطية الزنا، بل إن هذه النظرة هي نوع من الزنا. لقد وقع صاحبنا في هذه الخطية المرذولة فعلاً. وما أخطر هذا! وما أبشع هذه الخطية في نظر الله (1كو 6: 9 ،10؛ أف5: 3،5،6؛ 1تس4: 3-8؛ عب13: 4).* ​


 

"عبور" موفق بأذن الله اخ ياسر :giveup:


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

*اريد توجيه بعض اسئلة للاخوة الرافضين
1- هل تسمح لأبنائك, صبيان وبنات, بالتجوال فى تلك المواقع
2- ماذا سيكون موقفك من ابيك لو اكتشفت انه مدمن على تلك المواقع
3- هل الاسرة فى امان اخلاقى بوجود تلك المواقع
لقد دخلت امس على العنوان الذى وضعه احد المشاركين فى محرك جوجل ... وانفتحت امامى ابواب جهنم .... افلام وعلاقات حيوانية ... جنس جماعى ... جنس بين افراد الاسرة ... الاخوة والاخوات ... ابناء وامهات .... اباء وبناتهم ... جنس مع حيوانات ...
فهل هذه امور ستبنى الانسان على صورة الله ومثاله ام على مثال الشيطان ؟؟؟
تذكروا ان الانسان ضعيف بطبيعته ... وليس من الحكمة الاعتماد على هذا الضعف ..*


----------



## Critic (30 مارس 2012)

اساتذتى ارجو ان تتفهموا كلامى
لا يختلف احد حول الاضرار الناجمة من تلك المواقع ولكن :
 هل قرأ احدكم ملاحظة :
"ان هناك مليون طريقة وبرنامج لفتح المواقع المحجوبة !" و "ان هناك مليون طريقة للحصول على مواد اباحية بعيدا عن النت"
هل الزوج الذى يود الارتباط بالمواد الاباحية سيمنعه حجبها ؟!!!! 
طبق هذا على المراهق والاطفال وغيره !
اعرف اطفالا استطاعوا الحصول على مواد اباحية فى زمن لم يكن فيه النت قد ظهر بعد !
هل فكر احد فى هذا وسأل نفسه_فى ظل تلك الحقائق_ ما فائدة حجب تلك المواقع وهل هى حل فعلا ؟!!!!


الاعتراض ليس على حجب تلك المواقع على وجه الخصوص بل على الاسلوب المتبع الذى يعكس سطحية القائمين فى التعامل مع المشكلات وعدم تفكيرهم فى حلول جذرية طويلة الامد (انه تماما كحد السرقة يقمع ولا يعالج !) , انتم تؤيدوهم الآن , فأرجو ان تستمروا فى تاييدهم ولا تعرضوا عندما يتسع مفهوم "اباحى" لديهم ليشمل ما لا تتمنوه , كعادتنا نحن الاقباط لن ندرك المصيبة سوى متأخرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

Critic قال:


> اساتذتى ارجو ان تتفهموا كلامى
> لا يختلف احد حول الاضرار الناجمة من تلك المواقع ولكن :
> هل قرأ احدكم ملاحظة :
> "ان هناك مليون طريقة وبرنامج لفتح المواقع المحجوبة !" و "ان هناك مليون طريقة للحصول على مواد اباحية بعيدا عن النت"
> ...



*حبيبى نحن لن نبنى حكمنا على الموضوع على أفتراضيات .... حجب المواقع المسيحية سيتم سواء حُجبت المواقع الإباحية أو لم تُحجب ...

ومحاربة سهولة أنتشار المواقع الأباحية عمل إيجابى .... وسيؤيد ذلك كل من عنده أولاد يخاف عليهم *


----------



## بايبل333 (30 مارس 2012)

*الفكرة ممتازة التنفيذ هو الاصعب بس فى حتة صعبة انتم مش واخدين بالكم 
طبعا الافلام منتشرة على الموبايبل وعلى اجهزة الكموبيتر واماكن آخرى بعيدة عنها النت  فماذا الحل .؟
*


----------



## emad62 (30 مارس 2012)

*سلام المسيح للجميع*
*اقولك على حاجه*
*ايامنا مش كان فى دش ولا نت ولا كميوتر يدوب شفنا الفديو*

*عارفين كان ايه وقتها*
*المجلات*
*وكانت منتشره بطريقه رهيبه*
*بسيطه حيمنعوا النت حترجع المجلات وافلام الفديو تانى*
*يا جماعه*
*عمر المنع ما كان الطريقه للقضاء على الخطيه*
*لازم يكون المنع من جوه مش من بره *
*لازم احنا نعلم اولادنا ازاى يرفضوا هذه المواقع*
*ولازم نعرفهم طريقه لتفريغ النشاط الزائد لديهم*
*انا راايى هى دى الطريقه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *الفكرة ممتازة التنفيذ هو الاصعب بس فى حتة صعبة انتم مش واخدين بالكم
> طبعا الافلام منتشرة على الموبايبل وعلى اجهزة الكموبيتر واماكن آخرى بعيدة عنها النت  فماذا الحل .؟
> *



*كمثل الحل فى التعامل مع المخدرات.... ممنوعة لكن موجودة ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

emad62 قال:


> *سلام المسيح للجميع*
> *اقولك على حاجه*
> *ايامنا مش كان فى دش ولا نت ولا كميوتر يدوب شفنا الفديو*
> 
> ...



*لم تكن المجلات الإباحية منتشرة بالصورة التى تحكى عنها .... مجرد صورة كانت تلف المدرسة بأكملها
نحن نقول أننا مسيحيين .... فإن لم نسلك كتعاليم المسيحية ... فبلتأكيد سيكون هناك شيئ غير سليم داخلنا ..... *


----------



## هالة الحب (31 مارس 2012)

يا الف نها ابيض خلاص يا اولاد اصبحنا دوله عظمى وقضينا على المشكله الوحيده اللى كانت هتضيع البلد.دولوقتى انام وانا مطمنه تصبحوا على خير.


----------



## emad62 (31 مارس 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> يا الف نها ابيض خلاص يا اولاد اصبحنا دوله عظمى وقضينا على المشكله الوحيده اللى كانت هتضيع البلد.دولوقتى انام وانا مطمنه تصبحوا على خير.






الاخوه الاحباء
تعالوا نفكر مع بعض شويه
هل منع هذه المواقع اجباريا يمنع 
الرزيله
هل منع هذه المواقع يؤدى اى صلاح المجتمع
طبعا لا تفكروا فى اى مع بقائها
بس تعالوا نشوف 
اخوننا فى مجلس الشعب عملوا كده ليه
انها فرقعه 
انها عمليه الهاء للناس 
وقطع السنتهم وشل تفكرهم لعدم التفكير فى الموضيع الجاريه
ازمه البنزين والسولار والدستور
وتعديل حياه المجتمع عامه

كل من مع بقاء هذه المواقع فاجر كافر حل حرقه 
وكل من ضد هذه المواقع مسلم شريف
يراعى شرع الله
الاخوان والسلفيون فى ورطه
اداره البلد اكبر منهم
النهارده منعوا المواقع 
وصار جدال
لما تظهر ازمه جديده 
نمنع الخمور
ونعم بعدها ازمه
نمنع السياحه
لكن حد يقدر منهم يقرب للحشيش 
اتحدى

وبعدها نعمل جدال 
مش قادرين نمنع الخمر عشان السياحه
يبقى الحل نبيح الحشيش
ونفضل بين الحشيش والخمره والمواقع الاباحيه 
والاخوان يسرقون البلاد​


----------



## zama (1 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل الأراء الرافضة لحجب المواقع الإباحية لها مرجعية مسيحية أم هى أراء شخصية ؟؟؟؟*



إحترامي للكل ينبع من خلال حرية طرح رأيئ المجرد من تذييل ..

==

أستاذي الفاضل / لو تسمح لي بـ هالكلمات ،

بالبداية تبسمت إبان تلعثمي المتعجب من سكب مجري الرؤية بـ بوتقة هذا الأمر فحسب 

، دهشتي تجاه طارحي القضية ليس حضرات المراسلين بالمنتدي ..

ما سبق لي من حروف تعكس _ بالفعل _ رؤية لي ، لست بـ حاجة لأثباتها من خلال أي 

سند وضعي لـ تنال قناعتي ، لأستخدامي لـ عنصر الرؤية المجردة فقط ، القناعة تراكمية 

الأيام و التطلعات ، أطرح وجهة نظري من خلال مجهرية ما يخص موضوع الحديث ، من 

جانب الإثقال بحرمانية تلك المواقع أو الأصح جعلها حرام أو لا تليق ، فضلاً عن لمحة من 

نظرة التقييم الموضوعية .. 

==

تلك المواقع _ الأباحية _ ليست لها علاقة بـ مفهوم الأسرة ، لأن فكرة الأسرة لن تكن

مفعمة بالحياة الجسدية فقط ، لأنها علاقة شراكة متنوعة ، بالتالي كيف تهدم تلك المواقع 

الأسرة ؟؟ !!

لكي نقـيّـم تلك المواقع ، يجب رمقها بنظرة موضوعية ، بعيدة عن جذور إعتقادنا بالتقليد 

الشرقي _ لن أتبرأ من هوية أصلي _ أو الديني ،    
*1-* تلك المواقع تسلط الضوء لجانب متواجد بالفعل ، يُساء إستخدامه للكبت و الحرمان و 



إعلانات الإزدراء المتنوعة أو إدعاء النقاء بجعل ذلك من الفواحش بالظاهر و التمنيات بالداخل 



لدي إحتمالية البعض ..

*2-* بما يخص ذكر السرد ، هو نوع الـ sex الطبيعي الحدوث ، لا مجال للحديث عن مراحل 



الشذوذ الفكري المختلفة ، محارم أو لواط أو سحاق أو نشاذ بين حيوان و إنسان ..

*3- *يجب تأصيل فكر تلك الجانب بالقراءة ، مثلاً لا حصراً ، قراءة كتاب 



    " شخصي جداً (( الجنس في حياتنا )) لـ دكتور / أوسم وصفي ، كتاب " روعة الجنس في 



    الزواج " تأليف / تيم ويفرلي لاهاي ، ترجمة د / شريف شاكر ، تقديم : الدكتور القس / 



منيس عبد النور ، ذلك لتأصيل الغريزة كي لا تكون شئ مبهم الجوانب ، بالطبع لكل قراءة 

  مؤيدي و معارضين ، أهم شئ عدم إتخاذ القراءة بجانب من التطبيق الأصم ، يجب إلحاق 



    الرؤية الشخصية ، كي لا نُصنم المبادئ ..

*4-* يجب التفرقة بين الشهوة و المتعة الأنسانية ، الشهوة هي الخط الأحمر لدي الخالق و 



هي الأنقياد اللا مبرر بلا سيطرة ، لكن المتعة الأنسانية هي التي يظهر بها إرادة الذات إن 



تجدولت لأجل عنوانها ، فلا ضرر بذلك ، ليس شرطاً أن كل فعل يسمي خطية ، لأن الخطية 



هي ما يتم مجابهة الخالق به عناداً _ ذلك برأيئ _ ، لجانب إرساء مفهوم الحرية 

  الشخصية الصحيح لا العصيان و التملق المبطن 



    (( أنا حر فيما لم أضر بإحترامي بـ فكر الكل )) ، ذلك يتطلب مجتمع متفهم سواء شرقي أو 



غربي ، برغم عدم إكتمال المفاهيم الغربية التي لا مجال لها الآن ..

*5-* النظرة المجردة ، تكون موجهة لـ قالب الموضوع دون التقييم من قِـبـل إستياء 



لأستخدام فكر أخر للموضوع (( الجنس )) بجانب سلبي بإعتبارغير آدمي لـ طرفي العلاقة ..

  كفي ذلك لعدم الأستطراد و الإسهاب ..

  ==


*كوة تبصر أخري و أخيرة بـ هالطرح ،*


  برأيئ ، أن ما زلزل الكيان الأسري _ من حيث الجانب الأنساني _ هو أمر أخر ، لأنه يُحرم إعادة الفرصة مجدداً ..


آيات بالبدء " ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه أنسان " (( 1 ))

" من نظر لـ إمرأة و أشتهاها فقد زني بها " (( 2 ))

" الحرف يقتل " (( 3 ))

" لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا " (( 4 ))

" أقمع جسدي و أستعبده " (( 5 )) لـ فيلسوف المسيحية بولس الحارس راجمي أسطفانوس !! 

مبدأ الفرصة المُتبع لدي الخالق طالما نحن مازلنا بالصورة البشرية أي تحت الضعف و 

الخطية ، ظهر ذلك المبدأ بمعجزاته (( 6 )) ،

" لا طلاق إلا لـ علة الزنا " (( 7 )) ..

*أسمحوا لي بـ نسج الخيوط* من خلال تلك البرهان الشخصي لـ برهة من 

الوقت الذاهب أثره لا سدي ،

* من خلال منطلق معطيات العنصر *(( 1** ))* ، 

نجد أننا بـ تكهن أن مبدأ الأنفصال بين الزوجين ، فهو تفرقة لما جمعه الخالق أولاً ، 

كيف نسمح لـ ذواتنا بـ مجرد التكهن بأن الأنسان يكن قادر بـ فصل ما أراد الخالق 

بجمعه ، هل الخالق أفلس السلطان للدفاع عن مبادئه ؟؟ !! 

أم أننا نُشكل عنصر تجمعه الله لمخلوقاته بصور محدودة الرؤية ، تتمثل بالزواج و السقف 

الواحد إياه ؟؟ !! 

لماذا نُقحم أنفسنا بأختيار رؤية معينة للخالق ؟؟ !! 

أستند لإلحاق خطأ التفسير المنتشر بـ صدد العنصر (( 1 )) ، بأن هناك أمر دال ، موثق 

الحروف " بالعنصر (( 3 )) ..

* من خلال العنصر *(( 2 ))* ألم يظهر بذلك العنصر إن مجرد التطلع للأخر من حيث تمني 

التعايش معه لا بأساس مجرد جماع فقط ، لكن بـ مجرد التعايش و تعانق الرؤي ، 

أليس منع ذلك التمني يُسبب خلل بفكرة ما لدينا من رؤية حتمية لمنظور ما جمعه الخالق 

؟؟ !! ، أليس يسبب إستمرار الجمع الجبري إضطراب ؟؟ !!

المنع للأنفصال ، ذلك يُشوه صورة جمع الخالق لأن الأختيار مفهوم يندرج تحت إرادته 



_ بحسب مفهوم المجتمع المرسخ الآن _ ، 



لجانب إرساء بند عدم الفرصة بالتراجع ، يفدي لمبدأ الأنقياد و أننا كائنات مُصيرة !!

بالحق أخترنا بالبداية ، لكننا لسنا بـ علم الغيب لـ نبني رؤية مئوية الدوام ، لجانب مراحل 



عدم إظهاركافة الرؤي بالخطوبة بالتالي يظهر الصدمة بعد الزواج ، يُمكننا التراجع ..

أم أننا بـ صدد كلام مُسيس التوجهات بالمكنون الداخلي بالأساس ، مُصاغ المظهر الديني 

بإحكام ، بالتالي ينال المصداقة بلا نقاش موضوعي !!

* من منطلق العنصر *(( 4 ))* يجب إعلان الأمر بصراحة الموقف ، رؤساء عقيدتنا الأرضيين ، 



لن يدافعوا عن فكر خالق ، لأنه ليس أفلس السلطان ، لكن حقيقة تواجدهم هو للدفاع و 



للإدارة الأرضية عن حصن إنتمائنا الفكري ، بالتالي لن يصح مخادعة العموم من الناس ، 



بأن قصد وصية الخالق بالمفهوم الحرفي الغير مرتكز اليقين ، بالتالي يقدموا الإدانات 



للشعب و الحرمانات  ..



*==*


 بالطبع ، لن أنسي ، حق الدفاع المكفول لكل مملكة تجاه الأخري شريطة أن لا يتذيل 

ذلك بالإدانة الداخلية ..

*==*

* من خلال منطلق العنصر *(( 5 ))* ، أنها عبارة بها الكثير من تغاضن الذات ، تلفظ بها 

شخص ، أساسه نتيجة عكسية لـ حاضره المنتهي تواجده و ربما مستمر أثره تجاه البعض 

، بالتالي أري تسلح العاطفه بأكمل صورتي دوره ، قبل أو بعد ، بالأخص بعد التحول عندما 

لمس بـ شخصه زوال غشاوة رؤيته الفكرية بحسب سابق معتقده ، فأخلص بـ عاطفته ، 

فأصدر تلك الكلمات الغير متزنة ، كونها تُحجب حق الجسد ، ألا و كأنه ليس من صنيعة فكر 

خالق ، ذلك إحتجاج ضمني مستتر ، يُقَنْعّ بـ بذل الذات ، فـ يظهر بـ مظهر التضحية فـ ينال 

قناعة ممتهني نهج العاطفة ..

أيضاً ذلك ينم عن عدم مقدرة توازن طلبات الفكر بالنفس الجسدية ، أننا نحكم بأن الكلمات 

صحيحة لتوجهها نحو الخالق ، لابد من الموازنة و عدم الإجحاف ..

ذلك شخص ، تَذّهْبَ بالكثير من الكلمات ، ترعرع بـ كنف الحكماء ، 

ظهر تلميذ نجيب ، منقسم الـ شغف الثنائي الـ نهم ، ما بين البحث عن صحة المعتقد 

(( يهودي للنخاع ، مسيحي الأصل )) ، ما بين البحث عن الذات بالدور الميداني (( رجم و 

إضطهاد ثم تبشير و دعوة )) ..

تلك الجملة ، تنم عن إحساس بالفجور ، سواء حدث أو كان متقوقع التمني ..

* من منطلق العنصر *(( 6 ))* ، مبدأ قبول الخالق لـ خطأ البشر ، منحهم فرصة أخري لإعادة 

البدء مجدداً ، ليس معني القصد ، بالعشوائية و اللا نظام ، كلا ..

لكن النظام بـ رسم الأطر العامة دون التدخل بـ توجيه البشر ، لأن الحساب بهذا 



الأمر يُترك للخالق ، إن أسئ أستخدام الأمر بعد توضيحه ، لا يجب إرساء اللوم بالنفوس ..

* من منطلق العنصر *(( 7 ))* لن يصح إرساء مبدأ رفض مجرد ، للزواج المتكرر إلا لـ علة الزنا 



    ، ذلك به تجسيد للمبدأ ، تحويل الفكر لـ مادية فيؤدي لمحدودية قيمته ..

      " إن عثرتك عيناك فأقلعهما و إلقهما بالنار " عند تطبيق الإسكافي لذلك ، قُدرت أمانته من 



السما ، لكن الأنجيل فكر، الفكر لا يقاس بـ تجسيد المفهوم ، إذن لماذا أتبع آباء الكنيسة 



رؤية متحجرة نادرة الموضوعية ؟؟ !!

  أعتقد أن إصرارهم لأختزال سُبل قناعات كثيرة ، تحويل الأمر عدم الأعتداء علي مبدأ " عزة 



    فكر بدون نقاش ، ينتج عنه أمر مُقنع مُرضِ لـ كافة الأطراف "

      سهل تطبيق مبدأ " إلا لـ علة الزنا " لأن لو أتبعنا مبدأ إدراك فهم علة الزنا = عدم الوفاق ، 



ذلك يتطلب منا مدارس إعداد أجيال بـ فكر صحيح ، كي لا يتم أستخدام فكرة و سهولة 



الطلاق لـ تكون شهوة بلا جماح بحالة عدم النضج ،


أختصرنا و قولنا لـ علة الزنا ، ذلك يُفهم من العموم ، لجانب زخرفة القول بأنه كلام ربنا ، أسلوب تطبيق عابث !!

  ظهر بـ مقابل ذلك مذاهب أخري ، تسمح بالطلاق ، لا لأجل القناعة بذلك ، لكن لأجل تسييس أتجاهاتها لأسباب عدة :

  1- ذيادة عدد مؤيدي المذهب لإثقال فكر إدارتها الغربية المصقلة بـ نهج السياسة البحت ، 


 أنا لست بـ مغيب ، ماكس ميشيل مكشوف أمره لدي الكثير ، لكن يوجد مذهب غيره منذ 



    القدم ، بـ تأصل تواجده لن يلفت النظر ، لا داعي لـ ذكر أسماء كي لا أكون مُشهر أو يتحول 



الموضوع لمنبر أخر ..

  2- الدين الرسمي _ الظاهر أمامنا _ أداة بأدوات الساسة ، لكم الحرية ..  

  أنا لن أحبذ أي مذهب أو مسمي ديانة لست ملحد ..

  ==

بالمنطق فقط ، 

كافة المعتقدات _ سماوية أو لا _ لها الكثير من الأعتراضات ، سواء نقد بالصميم أو مجرد 

أختلافات سطحية ، أين الشئ المتفق عليه بالعموم ؟؟ !!

لماذا _ طالما نقصد المنطق للصح المطلق _ لن يوجد شئ ينال أتفاق الكل ؟؟ !!

أيوجد أكثر من منطق خُلقنا به أم أننا فقدنا التمييز بين الأساس و المكتسب ؟؟ !!

شخصياً لا أري إلا الطبيعة الأنسانية الحالية فقط ..

==

كي أكون متوازن _ لا منفصم أو مُلقن بالبرانويا _ لا متعسف أمام ذاتي ، 

لا و لم و لن أستطع تطبيق أو معايشة مبدأ يُخالف أ ُحادية الأرتباط _ لـ جذور تنشئة _ ، 

لكن غير مقتنع بـ شفافيته بالأساس ، أنصح الجمع _ إن كان لي الحق _ بأن لا يسلموا 

رشدهم لأي منبر غير فكرهم المؤسس بالقراءة للشئ و نقيضه ، 

و إتباع مبدأ يُرضي قناعاتهم لا يرهبهم أو يخطب ودهم لـ ما بعد ، 

أ ُقدس رباعية منذ الطفولة " لماذا ، كيف ، متي ، أين " أنصحكم بإيجادها ، 

أحيطكم علماً بأن في ذلك آلم أو فكر شارد ، نظراً لـ ما تجدونه من إبهام بـ بعض سطور الحياة ..

  ==

*أكرر إحترامي* لمبدأ القسم ، بأنه لا للحوار ، لن أرد ، إبان ظهور رد للمداخلة ، 

طرحت رأيئ ، يقابلني الرأي الأخر إن وُجد ، مُتشكر ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2012)

zama قال:


> إحترامي للكل ينبع من خلال حرية طرح رأيئ المجرد من تذييل ..
> 
> ==
> 
> ...



*هل تسمح لشقيقتك المراهقة بالتجوال فى تلك المواقع ..؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2012)

zama قال:


> إحترامي للكل ينبع من خلال حرية طرح رأيئ المجرد من تذييل ..
> بالبداية تبسمت إبان تلعثمي *المتعجب من سكب مجري الرؤية بـ بوتقة هذا الأمر فحسب*
> 
> ما سبق لي من حروف تعكس _ بالفعل _ رؤية لي ، *لست بـ حاجة لأثباتها من خلال أي *
> ...



*أستاذنا ...صباح الخيرات ....*
*لية كل ما أقرأ لحضرتك مشاركة أحس انى واقف فى محكمة النقض ؟؟!!!*


----------



## fouad78 (1 أبريل 2012)

zama قال:


> إحترامي للكل ينبع من خلال حرية طرح رأيئ المجرد من تذييل ..
> 
> ==
> 
> ...



تحياتي أخي أرجو أن تتقبل آرائي
وربما إذا انتقل الموضوع إلى قسم آخر يكون أفضل
من أجل النقاش
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2012)

*نواب الشعب يحملون الحكومة مسئولية نشر الفجور ببث المواقع الإباحية *
*حذرت لجنة النقل والمواصلات بمجلس الشعب برئاسة المهندس صبرى عامر خلال اجتماعها اليوم من استمرار ضرب القيم الدينية والأخلاقية للمجتمع المصرى من خلال ما تبثه مواقع الإنترنت من مواقع إباحية تحض على الرذيلة والفجور وتهدد الأمن القومى والاجتماعى.

اتهم النائب يونس مخيون الحكومة بعدم تنفيذ الدستور والقانون والشرائع السماوية والتحريض على الفسوق بسبب استمرار عمل المواقع الإباحية.

وتساءل قائلا "ماذا ستفعل الحكومة فى تقرير هيئة المفوضين الذى يلزمها بضرورة حجب تلك المواقع الإباحية.. وهل إغلاق موقع جريدة الشعب من شبكة الإنترنت وعددا من المواقع الأخرى من قبل وزارة الاتصالات كان حفاظا على الأمن القومى أم كان الأهم غلق المواقع الإباحية والأفلام الجنسية.

وأوضح النائب يونس مخيون أن تقرير هيئة مفوضى الدولة إلزام الحكومة بوقف المواقع الإباحية والحفاظ على قوام الأسرة المصرية، وغرس القيم الدينية والآداب العامة.

من جانبه اكد عمرو بدوى، رئيس جهاز تنظيم الاتصالات أننا نؤيد مطالب اللجنة.. وننظر إلى المصلحة العامة التى تقضى بحجب هذة المواقع وقال "إن هذه القضية قد تم مناقشتها فى الدورة البرلمانية السابقة".

وأكد أن حجب هذه المواقع ليست بالسهولة.. حيث لها جوانب متعددة وتقنيات فنية عالية لاتوجد لدينا"، واستطرد قائلا "ليس معى مفتاح لغلق وفتح هذة المواقع الإباحية".

أكد المهندس مصطفى عبد الواحد، نائب رئيس جهاز تنظيم الاتصالات، أن هناك العديد من الحلول، لكنها جميعا تحتاج إلى التدخل الأمنى، كما فعلت الصين عند حجب موقع الفيس بوك.

فيما رفض النائب البدرى فرغلى حديث مسئولى وزارة الاتصالات وقال "إنهم يتعاملون معنا وكأننا لا نفهم شيئا" وأن هؤلاء ما زالوا يتعاملون بنفس الأسلوب الذى كانوا يتعاملون فيه مع النظام السابق.

وأضاف هولاء كانوا قادرين على غلق المواقع التى كانت تهاجم النظام السابق وعصابته ولديهم القدرات الفنية لغلق المواقع الإباحية وتنفيذ القانون.

وكان الجهاز القومى لتنظيم الاتصالات قد أعد تقريرا حول الحلول التى يمكن من خلالها إغلاق المواقع الإباحية، بناء على الطلب المشترك بدون تكاليف إضافية على المستخدم ويقوم الجهاز بمخاطبة الشركات مقدمى خدمة الإنترنت لتقديم الدعم الفنى وتجهيز البرامج الخاصة بحجب المواقع الإباحية على أجهزة المستخدمين الشخصية.

كما تضمن التقرير إمكانية استخدام فلاتر الانترنت على بوابات الانترنت الرئيسية فى مصر وأوضح التقرير إلى أن هذا الحل قد يستغرق ما بين 6 إلى 9 أشهر للدراسة والتطبيق والتشغيل.*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (9 أبريل 2012)

> *حذرت لجنة النقل والمواصلات بمجلس الشعب برئاسة المهندس صبرى عامر *


ايه علاقه لجنه المواصلات بالموضوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> ايه علاقه لجنه المواصلات بالموضوع



*الأنترنت والأتصالات فى مصر تتبع وزارة المواصلات*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أبريل 2012)

*شاغلين بالكم ليه وجو\ها زى عدمه*
*بدل ما فنكر صح القرار من عدمه يبقى نتبتدى احنا نزرع المسيح فى الناس *
*لما تزرعه جواهم هما نفسهم حتى لو الخطيه قدامهم هيحودا عنها *
*يعنى كلا الحالات واحده وجودها من عدمه *
​


----------

